

Catch 22: You Don’t Have Barriers Until You Scale - Can You Raise Capital?  - markpeterdavis
http://www.markpeterdavis.com/getventure/2009/12/catch-22-you-dont-have-barriers-until-you-scale-can-you-raise-capital.htmlhttp://www.markpeterdavis.com/getventure/2009/12/catch-22-you-dont-have-barriers-until-you-scale-can-you-raise-capital.html

======
mbrubeck
Correct link:
[http://www.markpeterdavis.com/getventure/2009/12/catch-22-yo...](http://www.markpeterdavis.com/getventure/2009/12/catch-22-you-
dont-have-barriers-until-you-scale-can-you-raise-capital.html)

